# Aquascape blog article - Inspiring images?



## owenprescott (Aug 7, 2012)

I have found that many artist and designers are totally unaware of the aquascaping art. When I set up my Pintrest account my aquascaping pins got a lot of attention, as a result I would like to create a blog article on aquascaping. I want to introduce people that have never heard about it before and hopefully to inspire, perhaps even point them to these forums. :biggrin: 

As a result I am on the hunt for some great quality photography to use in the blog (not phone quality). As I am not an expert in the field I would also find it useful if a brief paragraph or two talking could also be provided explaining the scape, whether it be your inspiration or more technical info such as plants and materials used. I will be posting this on a couple of other forums I frequent and I will only create the blog if I have 10 quality images to work with. I can also include youtube/vimeo footage providing there is no copyright issue.

If anyone is interested then leave some photos below and I will get back to you. I can also provide a link to your preferred social media site if you wish though not to personal websites in case they turn into a spam site ha. My new site is only a month old so this is more about inspiring then promoting.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

_DSC6098 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6089 by marioman72, on Flickr

heres a couple of my pictures u can check out my flickr page if u want to.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexfranqui/


----------



## owenprescott (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks, great photos. Just waiting for more interest then I will get back to you.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

cool, tho i dont know how much of an interest there is going to be haha


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

good work on those tanks


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------

